# Sella Joch - Schlern



## Wer bin ich ??? (9. Dezember 2006)

Bin schon wieder am Planen einer "Mehrtages-Dolomiten-Biketour" .   
Die grobe Streckenführung steht soweit . Nun hätte ich eine Frage zur Etappe vom Sella Joch auf den Schlern , bzw. auf Knüppelweg runter bis Völs.
Hat jemand diese Etappe schon gemacht und kann sagen wieviele Kilometer/Höhenmeter es sind u. wie lange man etwa dafür braucht .

Danke schonmal für alle konstruktiven Antworten !


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Dezember 2006)

Guten Morgen,
wir sind diesen Abschnitt in diesem Juli während unseres DolomitenCross gefahren. Wir sind vom Sella Joch über den Friedrich-August-Weg, Auf der Schneid und das Mahlknechtjoch hoch zur Tierser Alpl-Hütte mit den Rosszähnen, dann über den Weg 4(?) hoch auf den Schlern, weiter zum Rifugio Bolzano und von dort den Knüppelsteig (Prügelweg) runter nach Völs.
Es werden ca. 1.000 bis 1.200hm sein und 30km. An einem Tag also machbar.
Es ist landschaftlich ein Hammer-Abschnitt mit gefühlten 80% Singletrailanteil, allerdings auch mit einigen Höhenmetern (geschätzt 350hm; Mahlknechtjoch --> Rosszähne; Tierser Alpl --> Schlern; einige Abschnitte auf dem F-A-Weg) schieben und tragen. Gelohnt hat es sich aber. Es sind wenig (bis keine) Biker auf diesem Abschnitt unterwegs gewesen. Für den Knüppelsteig ist gehobenes Fahrkönnen nötig (S2-S3). Das Wichtigste für diese Strecke überhaupt (abgesehen davon, dass man Sie machen MUSS): so früh wie möglich morgens los! Der Friedrich-August-Weg ist ein Wanderer-Highway! Ab 10:00 Uhr, wenn die Busse Unmengen Rotsocken hochgeshuttlet haben, ist der Weg dicht! 
Du kannst dir hier die Höhenprofile und einige Fotos anschauen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/13597

Wenn du noch weitere Fragen hast (zu Unterkünften etc.), dann bitte.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (10. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Stefan , vielen Dank für die schnelle und ausführliche Antwort . Das hört sich sehr gut an , freue mich schon auf diese Etappe . Mit  Rotsocken auf dem Freidrich-August-Weg habe ich natürlich gerechnet , deshalb Start morgens beim Sellajoch Haus oder Freidrich-August-Hütte . 
Was kannst du hier als Übernachtungs-Tip geben ?
Wegen der Fahrtechnik auf den Trails : Ist bekannt daß die Abfahrt vom Schlern auf dem Knüppelsteig knifflig ist . Aber wir sind öfters in den Alpen unterwegs . Wollten dieses Jahr schon übern Schlern von der Seiser Alm aus .Bikten dann aber über Mahlknecht-Hütte und Bad Ratzes nach Völs .
 War von den Trails super , auch wenn das Panorama nicht so toll ist wie ganz oben auf dem Schlern .
Was für eine Tour habt ihr damals gemacht ?

Viele Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Dezember 2006)

Wir sind von Sterzing über das Pfunderer Joch, die Rodenecker Alm, Fanes-Sennes, Limojoch, Armentarola, Pralongia, Arabba, den Bindelweg, Sella Joch, F-A-Weg, Dialer Seiser Alm, Schlern, Völs, Kastelruth, Seiser Alm, Gröden, Raschötz, Brogles, Villnöss, Russi Kreuz, Aferer Tal, Bixen und zurück nach Sterzing. 
Wir sind ja an dem Tag von Arabba gekommen und bis zum Dialer Seiser Alm Haus gefahren. Wir hatten zwar vor, im Rufigio Viel dal Pan (Bindelweghütte) zu übernachten und morgens von dort aus zum Schlern zu starten, waren aber in Arabba zu spät dran und mussten im Ort übernachten.
Am Sella Joch soll das Rifugio Valentini ganz nett sein und ihr seid dort direkt am Einstieg zum F-A-Weg. Eine Idee ist natürlich auch spät abends noch zur Plattkofelhütte zu fahren und morgens dann rauf auf den Schlern. 
Für konkrete Übernachtungstipps müsste ich eure Strecke genauer kennen.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Carsten (10. Dezember 2006)

www.schymik.de/Transalp
Tour 2005
ich würde sagen, plane eine Tag ein.km sind nicht relevant, eher die Schiebpassagen
Höhendiagramm:


----------



## Stefan_SIT (10. Dezember 2006)

Sehe ich auch so. Sind zwar "nur" gute 1.000hm, du wirst aber viel schieben, lange in den Trailpassagen sein und dich totfotografieren. Es ist einfach eine geile Strecke!

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Carsten (10. Dezember 2006)

60 min von der Tierser Alphütte bis zum Schlernhaus....geht aber nur mit Gewitter im Rücken, sonst rechne mal 3 h


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (10. Dezember 2006)

Na das paßt dann wohl als Tages-Etappe . Sind ja nicht auf der Flucht .  
Ist dann also ein Singletrail-Tag  
Braucht man normal nicht schon 1 Std. von Tierser Alpl auf das Schlern-Plateau ?

Gruß , Frank


----------



## maxa (10. Dezember 2006)

Bei schönem Wetter und tausend  Fotos mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Dezember 2006)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:


> ...
> Braucht man normal nicht schon 1 Std. von Tierser Alpl auf das Schlern-Plateau ?
> Gruß , Frank


Das, was die drei hier im Rücken haben (im Hintergrund ist die Tierser Alplhütte), entspricht dem Abschnitt. Meines Erachtens in einer Stunde nur zu machen, *wenn *du auf der Flucht bist!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Carsten (11. Dezember 2006)

es gab 2 Möglichkeiten: Vollgas oder Regen am Knüppelsteig...so sahs zumindest aus als wir an der Tierser waren. Hat denn doch gehalten, aber Gas geben war jedenfalls angesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (11. Dezember 2006)

Eigentlich schade. Ich fand, es war der beeindruckendste (aber auch längste) Tag unseres Dolomitencross. Wir haben für die 1.000hm und 30km (vom Dialer Seiser Almhaus bis runter nach Kastelruth) fast 10 Stunden gebraucht:
auf dem Weg hoch zum Schlern sahen wir ca. 3-400 Meter unter(!) uns z.B. einen Hubschrauber, der in die einzelnen Seitentälern flog. Wir haben tausend Fotos gemacht, die einzigen zwei Pannen auf dem Schlernrücken gehabt, eine lange Pause im Schlernhaus, den Knüppelsteig in vollen Zügen genossen und endlos lange zwischen Völs und Kastelruth nach einer Unterkunft für die Nacht gesucht.
Ein Gewitter hätten wir da aber mal gar nicht gebrauchen können ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (11. Dezember 2006)

Ich dachte man benötigt vom Tierser Alpl das Schiebe- bzw. Tragestück hoch ca. 1 Std. Aber egal wie lange wir brauchen werden ,
 bei den genialen Bilder aus deiner Galerie würden sich auch 2 od. 3 Std lohnen . 
Echt ein super Service mit den Fotos und Höhenprofilen . Unsere Etappe sieht dann genau gleich aus .  

Nur die vom Vortag mit Bindelweg werden wir erst bei einer anderen Dolomiten-Tour machen 
Da möchte man am liebsten die Zeit ein halbes Jahr vor oder zurück stellen....

Ciao


----------



## raceratbikes (11. Dezember 2006)

....... tja, ihr wisst schon, dass ihr euch bei dieser Tour nicht erwischen lassen solltet. Ihr durchquert den Naturpark Schlern. Dort ist das Biken verboten (und wird auch kontrolliert)!
Gruss


----------



## Pfadfinderin (11. Dezember 2006)

Es steht nirgends was von Bikeverbot, wenn Du von Tiers aus hochfährst, sind alle möglichen Verbots- und sonstige Schilder. Es gehen ja sogar geführte Touren durch das Gebiet von den dortigen Hotels. Wo steht das?


----------



## Carsten (11. Dezember 2006)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> ....... tja, ihr wisst schon, dass ihr euch bei dieser Tour nicht erwischen lassen solltet. Ihr durchquert den Naturpark Schlern. Dort ist das Biken verboten (und wird auch kontrolliert)!
> Gruss



Bisher ist das Biken dort geduldet! 
Ausnahmen:
-die Abfahrt durchs Bärenloch ist gesperrt
-direkte Verbindung Mahlknechtsjoch-Tieser Alphütte (Weg über Hauis Dialer frei) gesperrt
-Direkt zwischen Dialer und Mahlknechtshütte gesperrt (Schotterweg runter und wieder rauf frei)

außer es hat sich was geändert an der Sperrregelung


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (11. Dezember 2006)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> ....... tja, ihr wisst schon, dass ihr euch bei dieser Tour nicht erwischen lassen solltet. Ihr durchquert den Naturpark Schlern. Dort ist das Biken verboten (und wird auch kontrolliert)!
> Gruss



Hab damit "Erfahrung" , da ich : 
1.) aus Baden-Württemberg komme , hier gibts bekannter Weise die 2 Meter Regelung . Bike schon seit ca. 15 Jahren , meist im Naturpark um die Ecke und bin noch nicht gesteinigt od. verhaftet worden .
2.) schon ein paar Mal in dem Gebiet Seiser Alm / Schlern mit dem Bike bzw. zu Fuß  unterwegs war .

Ist also immer eine Frage der Art und Weise wie man sich mit anderen Natursportlern  bzw. Erholungssuchenden arrangiert .

Gruß + happy Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (11. Dezember 2006)

Schau mal unter  Funbiker Touren Dolomiten 2006 Tag 4 und 5
Wir waren dieses Jahr 6 Tage in der Gegend und haben eine 2-Tagestour  
von Wolkenstein über Sellajoch F.A.Weg Tierser Alpl mit Übernachtung ,Schlern,Knüppelsteig,Völser Weiher,Seiser Alm Zurück nach Wolkenstein gemacht.
Ich kann die Tour nur empfehlen.
Alledings solltest Du genug Speicher für Fotos mitnehmen, denn die halbe Zeit geht nur fürs fotogafieren .drauf 
Insbesondere die Schiebepassagen zum Schlernrücken mir der Rückansicht zur Tierser Alp bieten massenweise Aussichten, die man nicht mehr vergessen wird.
Fahr einfach hin es lohnt sich.
Übrigens nach 16:00 Uhr hat man den F.A: Weg in der Abendsonne für sich.


----------



## Elmar Neßler (12. Dezember 2006)

hi,

hier gibt's auch noch ein paar fotos zu dem abschnitt (tag 5 und 6). höhenprofil auch.

http://home.arcor.de/elmarnessler/pages/2004/transalp_2004_frame.html

wir haben uns auch viel zeit gelassen, kann ich nur jedem raten (ausser man hat ein gewitter im rücken ...). eine stunde tierser alpl bis zur roterdspitze braucht man mit normalem tempo wohl schon, fotozeit noch dazugerechnet. die querung über den schlernrücken dauert bestimmt auch noch mal 30 minuten. wir sind morgens gestartet ab tierser alpl, war kein problem. am vortag fa-weg zu 10:30 etwa ging auch, aber war auch noch juli. generell ist früher zu empfehlen, wenngleich die italiener uns alle angefeuert haben und auch platz gemacht haben.

ist halt naturpark schlern, das ist schon seit jahren so und prinzipiell ist es geduldet dort mit dem bike lang zu gehen/fahren (auf den genannten wegen, die nicht explizit verboten sind). man fährt ja sowieso teile auf dem schlernrücken und halt hinten die abfahrt gen tiers, ansonsten ist's ja wandern, so dass es nicht so kritisch ist für den untergrund. gescheites bremsen ohne blockieren sollte man aber draufhaben am knüppelsteig (auf den passagen abseits der holzbalken ...), sonst rutscht man nur runter und so sieht der weg dann danach aus. ist halt ein steiler weg da runter ...

viel spass auf jeden fall, ist auf jeden fall eine echte highlights-tour!

elmar


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (12. Dezember 2006)

@all 

Danke für die vielen Berichte und Tips . Bei den tollen Bilder habe ich jetzt Motivation genug , um bikend über den Winter zu kommen . 
Werde die besten Fotos ausdrucken und auf den Vorbau kleben , die nächsten Monate , bis wir die Tour gemacht haben ! 

Schönen Abend noch ....


----------



## Superfriend (12. Dezember 2006)

Hey, wbi, Dich gibt's ja auch noch! Lange kein Bier mehr gemeinsam getrunken oder gar gebikt! Wünsche Dir einen guten Winter und weiterhin viel Spaß bei der Tourplanung. Ich bin die von Dir gefragte Strecke auch schon gefahren, aber nach den obigen Antworten meinen Senf auch noch dazuzugeben, ist Quatsch. Is auf alle Fälle n geiler Abschnitt.


----------



## raceratbikes (13. Dezember 2006)

... nur noch zur Erlaeuterung des Fahrradverbotes.
es darf generell im gesamten Natupark Schlern nicht gebiket werden (ausser auf asphaltierten Strassen). Friedrich August Weg, Plattkofelhuette- Dialer- Tierser Alpe und Schlern  ist Tabu! Ob die Touren in Bikefuehrern drinnen sind oder nicht ist egal; es ist auf jeden Fall verboten; oder man sollte sich halt nicht erwischen lassen ;-)  Das groesste Problem ist die neue Umlaufbahn von Seis auf die Seiseralm. Durch die Benuetzung dieser Bahn gelangen nun viel mehr Biker auf die Alm. Logischerweise fahren nur die wenigsten den Asphalt Weg bis nach Saltria.... 
Ich komme direkt aus dieser Gegend und leider muss ich sagen, dass sich die Situation in den letzten beiden Jahren sehr verschlechtert hat; soll heissen das Bikeverbot wird viel strenger kontrolliert. Mich hats voriges Jahr erwischt; und zwar fuhr ich von Saltria auf dem Schotterweg Richtung Zallinger (Plattkofelhuette), da hat mir " DIE Foersterin " eine "Wastchn" gegeben....
Wer DIE kennt, weiss von was ich spreche 

PS. in dieser Gegend gibt es noch viiiieeele andere Touren die alle mindestens gleich gut sind als die oben beschriebene.

Gruss


----------



## Stefan_SIT (13. Dezember 2006)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> ...  in dieser Gegend gibt es noch viiiieeele andere Touren die alle mindestens gleich gut sind als die oben beschriebene.
> Gruss


Na, dann mal her damit!  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Baikabaer (13. Dezember 2006)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> ... nur noch zur Erlaeuterung des Fahrradverbotes.
> es darf generell im gesamten Natupark Schlern nicht gebiket werden (ausser auf asphaltierten Strassen).
> Gruss



Ist das sicher mit den asphaltierten Strassen? 
Im Naturpark Fanes-Sennes darf auch auf Schotter gebikt werden, wenn der Weg mindestens 2m Breite hat.

Servus,
Roland


----------



## raceratbikes (13. Dezember 2006)

... ja, das mit den asphaltierten Strassen stimmt! Leider. Das Verbot gilt auch im Fanes-Sennesgebiet, d.h. der mittlerweile zum Klassiker gewordene Ride St.Vigil Enneberg - Cortina waere eigendlich verboten. 
Die 2m Regelung stimmt theoretisch schon, kann aber NICHT auf Naturparke angewandt werden.
Ich will hier absolut keine Panik verbreiten. Bis jetzt wurden Biker eigendlich auch in den Natuparks geduldet (wenig bis gar nicht kontrolliert), trotz Bikeverbot. 

Wegen weiterer Touren frag am Besten den "Kurt", (siehe andere Beitraege in dieser Rubrik) der ist aus Steinegg und ist, wenns um diese Sachen geht "Vollprofi". Er kann euch sicher auch exakte Infos zu den Verboten geben.
Gruss


----------



## kamikater (13. Dezember 2006)

Steht dann da jetzt an jedem Trail ein Verbotsschild oder "muss man das wissen" Ich war voriges Jahr dort und hatte nicht die geringsten Probleme im Seiser-Alm-Gebiet etc. Auch habe ich nirgends Schilder gesehen. Fällt der Friedrich-August-Weg auch unter das Bikeverbot?


----------



## Carsten (13. Dezember 2006)

Übel übel...es wird immer Schlimmer. Jetzt spinne die in Italien genau so wie in Baden Württemberg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2006)

Ich glaube, speziell bei den Südtirolern wird nix so heiß gegessen, wie es gekocht wird. Solange es keine "Zusammenstöße" zwischen Radlern und Wanderern gibt, bekommen wir auch sicher keine Schwierigkeiten. Wir sind im Oktober von Tiers über Weißlahnbad - GH Schönblick - WW7 - Hofer Alpl - Schnaggenkreuz - Tiers gefahren nach Kurt´s Wegweisung. Und z.B. bei Krautis Bikeakademy gibt es auch geführte Touren in diesem Gebiet (Seiseralm, Hammerwandtrail, etc.). Kann also nicht so schlimm sein mit dem Verbot. Wenn es geahndet würde, würden doch sicher die Bikehotels nicht da lang fahren? Die zahlen doch im Falle eines Falles sicher noch mehr, als eine Privatperson / Tourist? Oder gerade nicht?


----------



## raceratbikes (13. Dezember 2006)

Nein, eigendlich muessen nirgends Schilder aufgestellt sein. Das ist wie mit dem Plize sammeln; 90km/h auf Landstrasse, usw., es ist verboten, doch es steht nirgends kein Schild... das muss man wissen!
Fiedrich August Weg ist schon Provinz Trentino, dort herrschen noch strengere Regeln als in Suedtirol (siehe Thread  vom Gardasee wegen neuem Gesetz vom Fruehjahr 2006). Und ja, auch auf dem Friedrich August Weg ist Verbot.
@Pfadfinderin: dass bei den Suedtirolern nix so heiss gegessen wird gilt vielleicht fuer dich in der Ferne. Fuer uns aus der Gegend sind mittlerweile viele Trails Tabu. Ihr muesst wirklich Pech haben, um in eurer Urlaubswoche genau in dem Moment wo ihr vobeifahert erwischt zu werden. Wir, die gewisse Passagen oefters durchfahren haben die Wahrscheinlichkeit halt gegen uns....
Es gilt zu sagen dass bis vor wenigen Jahren ja eigendlich sehr wenige Biker unterwegs waren und deshalb das Problem nicht existierte und deshalb niemand kontrollierte. Aber da hat sich in den letzten Jahren viel getan.
Und ob nun Bikehotels, Fuehrer oder sonst wer durch verbotene Wege faehrt ist mir egal. Man sollte sich halt nicht erwischen lassen ;-)  
Gruss


----------



## Pfadfinderin (13. Dezember 2006)

@ raceratbikes:
Ich bin nicht scharf drauf, gesperrte Wege zu fahren. Aber was soll ich denn bittschön sonst machen, als ein geliehenes GPS aus dem Bikehotel leihen oder eine geführte Tour machen? Vielleicht sollten sich die Einheimischen einigen, ob man Verbote nun ignoriert und die Kunden animiert, die tollen Trails zu fahren, oder ob man die Biker versucht, "umzuleiten". Es gehen halt viele der sog. klassichen AC-Routen durch die Naturparks. Speziell der Knüppelsteig dürfte ja doch etwas selektiv sein, sodass hier nicht die Masse runterkommt. Auf den flacheren Wegen schaut´s natürlich schon anders aus. Vielleicht könnte es ja in der Zukunft einen Kompromiss geben, dass die Biker wenigstens in den Randmonaten der Wandersaison biken dürfen, also außerhalb der "Stoßzeiten". Irgendwie ist ja sowieso fast jeder Berg Naturpark?


----------



## raceratbikes (13. Dezember 2006)

@Pfadfinderin:  nimms nicht persoenlich, aber mir scheint du hast ein verzerrtes Verhaeltnis zu Gesetzen/Regeln.
Gruss


----------



## on any sunday (13. Dezember 2006)

Das Verbot von Mountainbikes auf bestimmten Wanderwegen gibt es rein rechtlich gesehen schon lange siehe Artikel 9: Auf diesen Wegen herrscht absolutes Fahrverbot für mechanische Fahrzeuge jeglicher Art.

Ein generelles Verbot von Radfahren außerhalb asphaltierter Wege im Naturpark Schlern kann ich nirgends finden  außerdem glaube ich kaum, das Offizielle im Naturpark das Recht haben, Verstöße mit körperlicher Gewalt zu ahnden. 

Probleme hatte ich in dem Gebiet noch nie, was allerdings sicherlich an meinem cleveren Timing lag.   Mir ist auch schon ein Jeep der Forstverwaltung entgegen gekommen, keine Ansage, die einzige verbalerotische   Außeinandersetzung hatte ich mit einem schwäbischen Touristen, so ein Zufall.  Im Gegenzug boten mir Italiener leckers Pellegrino an.


----------



## Pfadfinderin (14. Dezember 2006)

raceratbikes schrieb:


> @Pfadfinderin:  nimms nicht persoenlich, aber mir scheint du hast ein verzerrtes Verhaeltnis zu Gesetzen/Regeln.
> Gruss



Wenn Du mich persönlich ansprichst, muss ich das natürlich auch persönlich nehmen. Vielleicht kapierst Du nicht, was ich sagen will? Wenn ich keine Lust habe, gesperrte Wege zu fahren, wieso habe ich dann ein "verzerrtes" Verhältnis zu Regeln?
Aber vielleicht belassen wir´s dabei.... Kommt eh nichts dabei raus.


----------



## raceratbikes (14. Dezember 2006)

@Pfadfinderin:

..... stimmt, bringt nichts! Schwamm drueber. 
Vielleicht trifft man sich ja mal aufm Bike, dann koennen wir bei einem Bierchen (oder Saft oder sonst was) weiter diskutieren... ;-)
Gruss


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (14. Dezember 2006)

Na da hab ich ja die "richtige" Frage bei meinem Thread gestellt . Dachte nicht das sowas dabei herauskommt .
 Allderdings wußte ich auch nicht daß die Lage der Biker in dem Gebiet nicht gerade rosig ist . Hab nichts mitbekommen daß dort das Biken nur auf Asphaltwegen erlaubt sein soll . 
Auch in den vielen bunten Bike-Mags sah ich nichts darüber : Im Gegenteil , in den letzten 3-4 Ausgaben kamen in der Bike  Touren-Berichte aus Südtirol  drin .
 Vielleicht ist es denen auch nicht bekannt gewesen 

Also dann , nicht aufeinander einhacken hier sondern : Let´s go biking ...


----------



## Harald Philipp (15. Dezember 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Probleme hatte ich in dem Gebiet noch nie, was allerdings sicherlich an meinem cleveren Timing lag.   Mir ist auch schon ein Jeep der Forstverwaltung entgegen gekommen, keine Ansage, die einzige verbalerotische   Außeinandersetzung hatte ich mit einem schwäbischen Touristen, so ein Zufall.  Im Gegenzug boten mir Italiener leckers Pellegrino an.




Eben, Timing ist das Zauberwort im Fassatal. Mit gutem Timing (zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr nicht in Liftnähe) kann man dort auch fast alles bedenkenlos Biken. Stress mit Wanderern gibts da nur, wenn man nicht ans Timing denkt und in eine 300 Touristen Horde radelt (so mir geschehen an der Demez Hütte in Langkofelmassiv). Solange es Italiener waren hörte ich aber eh nur "bravo"! Wandererstress kann aber auch sein, dass es einfach soooo viele davon gibt, dass man irgendwann sauer wird.

Der Schlern bzw. Monte Pez ist aber sicherlich sehr kritisch, denn der Trail ist richtig schnell und selten bis nie frei von Wanderern. Vielleicht ein schöner Nightride?!

Aber in gutem Zustand ist der Weg immer, wir trafen kurz vor der Thierser Alm den Trailputzer der Region. Der war übrigens auch sehr freundlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (28. Dezember 2006)

Habe über die Feiertage nochmal in die Kompaß-Karte geschaut und dabei ist mir eine Variante aufgefallen :
 Wer kennt die Auffahrt von St. Christina über Monte Pana u. auf Weg Nr.528 zum Rifugio Comici , weiter bis Sella Joch Haus ? 
Ist diese Variante eher zu empfehlen als auf dem Weg Nr. 657 an der Pass-Straße entlang ?

Guten Rutsch ins neue (Bike-) Jahr und coole Trails  !!!


----------



## kamikater (28. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe jetzt leider keine Karte zur Hand. Soweit ich aus dem Gedächtnis weiss, ist Sta. Christina - Mte. Pana problemlos. Den Weg zur Comici-Hütte bin ich auch nur von Wolkenstein aus gefahren. Sind auf jeden Fall einige Schiebeabschnitte drin. Von der Comici-Hütte durch die Steinerne Stadt zum Sella-Joch muss man auch einiges schieben.


----------



## Stefan_SIT (28. Dezember 2006)

Wer bin ich ??? schrieb:


> Habe über die Feiertage nochmal in die Kompaß-Karte geschaut und dabei ist mir eine Variante aufgefallen :
> Wer kennt die Auffahrt von St. Christina über Monte Pana u. auf Weg Nr.528 zum Rifugio Comici , weiter bis Sella Joch Haus ?
> Ist diese Variante eher zu empfehlen als auf dem Weg Nr. 657 an der Pass-Straße entlang ?
> 
> Guten Rutsch ins neue (Bike-) Jahr und coole Trails  !!!


Tu es nicht! Der 528 ist in beide Richtungen so nicht wirklich zu empfehlen. Vom Monte Pana kommend kannst du bis ca. auf Höhe des Monte Seura noch halbwegs gut fahren. Dann trägst und schiebst du dein Bike ca. 150/200hm hoch zur Comici-Hütte. Von da ab kannst du ca. die Hälfte des Weges bis zum Sellajoch-Haus wieder fahren, dann (durch die Steinerne Stadt ("Citta dei Sassi"; sehr hohes Rotsocken-Aufkommen)) ein ständiger, kurzer Wechsel zwischen Fahren/Schieben/Tragen bis zum Joch. Allerdings gibt es wohl etwas weiter oberhalb des 528 einen Ski-Ziehweg, der besser befahrbar sein soll. Vom Sellajoch aus kommend habe ich diese Strecke gefahren und würde es nicht nochmal machen.
Der 657 ist ab Plan de Gralba teilweise brutal steil bis hoch zum Joch mit ein paar weniger steilen Abschnitten. 
Wenn es immer noch deine ursprüngliche Absicht ist, auf den Schlern zu fahren und du nun eine Alternative von St. Cristina aus suchst, dann würde ich durch das Jendertal (Weg 18) hochfahren. Weiter über Saltria und den Tirler Almgasthof (Weg 8) bis zum Dialer Seiser Almhaus. Da gibt es zwar auch ziemlich steile Abschnitte (die Dolos sind halt steil), aber es ist alles fahrbar. Von dort zur Tierser Alp und weiter wie schon mehrfach beschrieben auf den Schlern.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## zeitweiser (28. Dezember 2006)

Wir sind diese Strecke auf unserer 2 Tagestour ab Wolkenstein zum Sellajoch hochgefahren und es war teilweise eine elende Schieberei.
Bericht gibts auf der HP der Funbiker im Anhang
Hab ein paar Bilder angehängt.
Auf einem Bild sieht man am Hang unterhalb des Langkofel noch einen Trail.
Das könnte der von Stefan SIT erwähnte SKI Ziehweg sein, den wir allerdings nicht gefahren sind.
Ich kann  mir nicht vorstellen, daß es entlang der Passtrasse mehr Spass macht, denn dort geht es auch brutal steil nach oben.
Schieben muss man in den Dolos halt sehr oft, dafür wird man aber mit bleibenden Eindrücken belohnt ,von denen man dann ein ganzes Jahr zehren kann.
Ich glaub ich muss da nochmal hin


----------



## Stefan_SIT (29. Dezember 2006)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> ... Auf einem Bild sieht man am Hang unterhalb des Langkofel noch einen Trail.
> Das könnte der von Stefan SIT erwähnte SKI Ziehweg sein, den wir allerdings nicht gefahren sind.
> ...


Ne, wenn ich mich nicht sehr täusche, ist das der Weg 526/526a, der zum Col de Mesdi führt. Verlängerung wäre dann über 527 zur Murmeltier- und Zallingerhütte. Weiß nicht, ob das schon mal jemand mit dem Bike gemacht hat?! Wenn ich das nicht völlig verpeile, dann kommt ihr von Monte Pana bzw. der Seiser Alm hoch und seid kurz vor der Comici-Hütte. Die Tragepassage von den beiden kleinen Seen hoch habt ihr gerade hinter euch und die Strecke vom Rif. Comici zum Sella Joch noch vor euch. Diese sieht so aus:
Weg zwischen Steinerne Stadt und Comici-Hütte
Und um diesen Abschnitt geht's bei dem erwähnten Ziehweg. Wenn man von der Comici kommt, geht's erst auf locker fahrbarem Weg Richtung Sella Joch. Ca. auf halber Strecke kommt man an diesen Punkt (an einem Jesuskreuz):
An Jesuskreuz mit Sitzbank
Dort muss man sein Bike ein paar hm nach oben schieben (man sieht den Weg von unten nicht; es ist der Ziehweg, der vielen Skifahrern bekannt sein wird, die die Sella Ronda schon mal gegen den Uhrzeigersinn gemacht haben). Ich bin ihn mit Skiern schon 100mal gefahren, habe es an dem Tag aber einfach verpeilt und irgendwann war es dann einfach zu spät  .
Man kommt leicht oberhalb des Sella Joch Haus dann raus.

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Carsten (29. Dezember 2006)

bin mal von der Plattkofelhütte auf dem 527 rüber (ist aber runter zu irgendwo ne Holztreppe drin, die bei Nässe unfahrbar ist) zur Langkofelhütte und hoch. Das kann man fast komplett fahren und ist sehr schön. 
Dann den 526 runter, allerdings danngerade aus auf dem 525 weiter. Ein Traumtrail, allerdings komplett S3 mit vielen engen Kehren würde ich sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (29. Dezember 2006)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Wenn es immer noch deine ursprüngliche Absicht ist, auf den Schlern zu fahren und du nun eine Alternative von St. Cristina aus suchst, dann würde ich durch das Jendertal (Weg 18) hochfahren. Weiter über Saltria und den Tirler Almgasthof (Weg 8) bis zum Dialer Seiser Almhaus. Da gibt es zwar auch ziemlich steile Abschnitte (die Dolos sind halt steil), aber es ist alles fahrbar. Von dort zur Tierser Alp und weiter wie schon mehrfach beschrieben auf den Schlern.
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Wollten schon mal auf den Schlern mit dem Bike . War vor ein paar Jahren zu Fuß oben , von Seiser Alm den Touristensteig hoch . Dann Knüppelsteig nach Völs runter . War eine nette Wanderung , daher immer noch mein Ziel wenigstens 1x per Bike die Tour zu machen .
Das mit der Variante durchs Jendertal hab ich auch überlegt , aber dann würde die Etappe um Lang- u. Plattkofel komplett wegfallen . Zudem sind wir dieses Jahr so gefahren , allerdings nur bis Mahlknecht Hütte .
Wegen der Auffahrt zum Sella Joch , wahrscheinlich doch den Weg an Straße entlang . Wenn du meinst über Monte Pana + Comici Hütte viel schieben u. tragen . Dort sind dann evtl. auch mehr Wanderer unterwegs .
Wobei wenn ich die Bilder in deiner Galerie sehe ......


----------



## dede (29. Dezember 2006)

Die Variante Murmeltierhütte- oberhalb Zallinger ist durchaus machbar, aber angesichts der unzähligen Wanderer und der entsprechenden Diskussion, die derzeit diesbzgl. auf der/über die Seiseralm geführt wird ganz bestimmt nicht im Sinn der Sache !!!
Ansonsten einfach zum Zallinger hoch und weiter (sehr steil, kurz schieben !) zur Plattkofelhütte. So kann man noch den wunderschönen Westabschnitt des Fr. August Wegs über die Schneid mitnehmen und trifft am Mahlknechtjoch wieder auf die "Dialer"-Variante.
Entlang der Sellapaßstraße ist nicht wirklich der Hit, ab Wolkenstein bis Plan de Gralba steile Skipiste (der Trail parallel zur Straße ist nur abwärts befahrbar !!!) und ab dem großen Parkplatz zunächst schweinesteil, nach der ersten Steilstufe (beim Lifthäusl) dann besser befahrbar. Am "Petit Sass" (großer gut erkennbarer Felsen am Weg) kann man entweder links zur Paßstraße kurbeln oder man bleibt geradeaus entlang der (meist mit Stroh aus dem Winter bedeckten) Skipiste steil aufwärts bis zur Sellaalm/Malga Sella, von wo man links eben zur Paßstraße gelangt (auf ihr ca. 1 Km bis zum Parkplatz hoch).
Alternative ab Plan de Gralba: rechts steil hoch zur Comicihütte und wie von SIT beschrieben auf den Weg durch die Citta di Sassi, aber unbedingt an besagtem Zaun rechts hochschieben auf verfallener Skilifttrasse bis man auf den Ziehweg 200m oberhalb trifft und auf ihm dann links/abwärts zum "ziel")....


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (1. Januar 2007)

Superfriend schrieb:


> Hey, wbi, Dich gibt's ja auch noch! Lange kein Bier mehr gemeinsam getrunken oder gar gebikt! Wünsche Dir einen guten Winter und weiterhin viel Spaß bei der Tourplanung. Ich bin die von Dir gefragte Strecke auch schon gefahren, aber nach den obigen Antworten meinen Senf auch noch dazuzugeben, ist Quatsch. Is auf alle Fälle n geiler Abschnitt.



Hi Chris , erstmal noch ein gutes Neues Jahr !!!
Das mit dem gemeinsamen Biken oder Bier trinken ist momentan bissl schlecht . Wie ich gesehen habe wohnst bzw. lebst du zur Zeit in Schweden , ist ja nicht gerade um die Ecke wie früher . Können wir aber bei Gelegenheit gerne nachholen .
Was für eine Tour hast du damals in den Dolomiten gemacht ?

Grüße in den hohen Norden 
w.b.i.


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (2. Januar 2007)

@ all : Natürlich dem Rest auch ein Gutes Neues !!!   

Hätte noch eine Frage zu meiner geplanten Tour : Wer hat einen guten Tip als Abfahrt von der Seiser Alm ins Grödner Tal ?
Wenns geht nicht durchs Jendertal .

Grüße aus dem Schwabenländle


----------



## Stefan_SIT (3. Januar 2007)

Hmmmm ...   ich habe deswegen letztes Jahr auch massiv recherchiert. Viele Möglichkeiten scheint es da nicht zu geben. Vor mind. 15 Jahren konnte man noch mit Ski von der Bergstation der St. Ulrich-Seilbahn eine damals weitgehend unpräparierte Waldabfahrt hinunterfahren. Diese ist heute weder ausgeschildert, noch in der Tobaccokarte drin (bzw. nur als gestrichelte schwarze Spur=Saumpfad). Soll aber (nach einem Gespräch mit einem ortsansässigen Bergführer) teilweise sehr verfallen sein und ob man dort mit dem MTB fahren kann, konnte er mir auch nicht sagen. Habe ich dann lieber gelassen ... Aber vielleicht kennt die hier im Forum ja jemand?
Wir sind letzten Juli so gefahren: von Compatsch auf Straße Richtung Saltria, dann nach ca. einem Kilometer (vor Bushaltestelle) rechts rein in den Weg Nr. 3, der dann bei Saltria endet (seeeehr guter Tipp von @on_any_sunday; vielleicht kann er helfen?). Dann Weg 18 Richtung Jendertal (sorry  , sind aber nur ein, zwei Kilometer). Bei Weggabelung rechts in den 30a (an Gabelung leicht bergauf mit später schönen Aussichten auf Lang- und Plattkofel), diesem Weg folgen bis Monte Pana. Von dort sind wir dann das kurze Stück die Straße nach St. Cristina runtergerollt. Vorstellen könnte ich mir auch noch den Weg 11, der von der Jendertalabfahrt nach links weggeht (sieht anfangs wie ein Schotterweg aus und _könnte _zum Ende trailig werden; kommt bei _Seniam/Ciule _raus und man muss am Ende wohl wieder ein paar hm ins Jendertal hochkurbeln; Quelle für alle Beschreibungen: Tobacco 1:25.000 - Gröden-Seiser Alm-Sella Ronda).  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## dede (3. Januar 2007)

Pufler Schlucht (Schotterpiste) ab Ritschschwaige oder wenn du's ein wenig heftiger (trailiger) magst ab der Hartlalm am Wolfsbühel praktisch senkrecht runter nach St. Ulrich.......


----------



## Wer bin ich ??? (25. März 2007)

Mal wieder ein paar Fragen :

Wollen zu unserer Schlerntour evtl. zusätzlich einen Tag dranhängen und vom Sellajoch noch den Bindelweg dranhängen . 
Ist das an einem Tag als Rundtour zu machen oder  besser zwei Tage einplanen ? 
Und wo steigt man am besten in den Bindelweg ein + kommt dieser direkt am See raus ? 
Bzw. in welche Richtung ist er überhaupt besser/schöner zu fahren ....

Dann bin ich ja mal auf eure Tips + Meinungen gespannt   

Schönes Weekend noch


----------

